# My newest foster...



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

This is Tina, a tiny Chi 3.5# and about 5-6 mos old. We had another foster (actually a stray that was dropped of at our house after being found) that we named Edie. She was a terrier mix only about 7# and no more than 12 wks old, but she would take running leaps off the couch and land on Deni (on purpose) so we traded her for Tina to a foster that had larger and more active dogs that she could play with; being so small in the other foster home was not real good for Tina, so it was a good trade.

Tina is a snuggle bug who loves to give kisses, loves to burrow into the bed or blankets, will be vetted and spayed on May 23rd.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aw, she looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tina is darling!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... what a cutie!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, how cute, hope she finds a home soon, poor baby


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

How Gorgeous! I hope you find an AWESOME home for her!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

she is a cutie!! I hope she finds a nice home.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Hehe...I'm seriously thinking of asking DH is Tina can stay with us permanently, but I'm not sure if he'll go along with the plan. We'll probably be letting our nearly 17 y/o Pekeapoo (Bogey) have a "long, peaceful rest" near the end of the summer because of his long term health problems which seem to be getting worse; his quality of life just isn't where it should be anymore. With Tina here already, she's become a part of the family, it would help ease the transition (for me and DS) and keep her from having to transition to yet another family.

A little of Tina's background...she was a local puppy miller's dog. When the miller became ill and had to "get rid" of all but one of her dogs, Tina was relinquished to the local animal welfare organization that I work with because they thought she had Parvo. Turns out that she was very hypoglycemic. A little care and feeding brought her back around, but she was in a foster home with big dogs. When I had to move Edie (see my previous note) to another foster because of her high activity, it made sense to bring Tina into our home with all our small(er) dogs. Since she's been with us, she's had/been treated for a severe case of round worms as well. She loves too burrow into the bed covers right against me, loves to give kisses and is an all around sweet girl; not at all the yappy Chi that I know some to be. She's become my "littlest girl."


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in love..... What a perfect doll she is. I almost got a chi but decided to go with maltese instead. So glad I did cause i am beside my self in love with lilly. But your little Tina is just what i would want in a chi, congrats on your new baby

Amber


----------

